# Peerless RDC2000 tweeter



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

This tweeter appears to be a metal ring radiator with a diffusor ring placed in the center of the grille to help off-axis response.

The sound to my ears is very harsh, and overly colored when listened to on-axis. Off-axis the sound was much easier to listen to, although still somewhat edgy. Low end response was not too good, but fair for a small tweeter. Also, the tweeter had about average performance at high output levels.

Good news is this tweeter is only a mere $12 each. It would work great in installations that require severe off-axis mounting locations, or mounting locations where the tweeter is recessed far behind a panel. Or for people that like a generally agressive and edgy sound.


----------

